# Apache vhost nicht im Netzwerk erreichbar?



## trage (29. Mai 2009)

Tach,

ich probier hier schon länger rum und hab mir auch schon dutzende Anleitungen durch gelsen und gegoogelt. Ich habe zwei Rechner, einer stellt den Apache Server, auf diesem gibt es zwei vhost. mein erstellter vhost usercontrol.wtf ist zwar vom server selbst erreichbar, jedoch vom client aus nicht, dieser springt in den vhost localhost.

Hier mal meine Configs
Server IP 192.168.178.36

```
NameVirtualHost 127.0.0.1

<VirtualHost *:80>
	ServerName localhost
	ServerAlias 192.168.178.36
	DocumentRoot "z:/web"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost usercontrol.wtf:80>
	ServerName usercontrol.wtf
	ServerAlias 192.168.178.36
	DocumentRoot "Z:/My Dropbox/usercontrol"
</VirtualHost>

<Directory "Z:/My Dropbox/usercontrol">
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks Includes ExecCGI
    AllowOverride All
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```

hosts datei

```
127.0.0.1       usercontrol.wtf
```

Client 192.168.178.51
hosts datei

```
192.168.178.36      usercontrol.wtf
```

Das sind meine derzeitigen Einstellungen, diese haben schon mehrmals variiert. Zwischenzeitlich kam ich dazu dass der Client richtig über den vhost usercontrol.wtf zugegriffen hatte, aber der Server nichtmehr, sondern den vhost localhost anzeigte.

gruß trage


----------

